# Piha 'Big Wave Classic' surf boat competition



## Kenwallerphotography (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi there. 

Here are few photos I took at the Piha 'Big Wave Classic' surf boat competition, on Auckland's west coast. 

Very keen to get others' thoughts on these, which I was quite pleased with on my first outing with my Canon EOS500D and 200mm telephoto lens. 

Ken


----------

